
Ask HN: Have you tried learning Functional Programming? - sonic-hedgehog
What have been your biggest issues &#x2F; challenges with the existing learning material?
======
jjjbokma
Mine was finding a personal project easy enough to do in Haskell.

~~~
sonic-hedgehog
Thanks - so what did you do in the end? Did you find a suitable project?

~~~
jjjbokma
Not yet, hence the challenge ;-) I probably am going to try to rewrite the
static blog generator I wrote in Haskell early next year.

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

~~~
sonic-hedgehog
Got it - can I ask why you want to work on a personal project? Is it because
you feel like you haven't worked on practical / realistic examples while you
were learning the language?

